# Blackened Cobia



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Had a hankering for some about 2 this afternoon, so grabbed a bag outta the freezer, almost as good as fresh!

Piping hot cast iron skillet some butter and seasoned filets 1-2 min per side and pull em. Mmmmmmm










Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Good grief dude, you r killin meh!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## specktackler57 (May 15, 2011)

Man that looks awesome


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Man ! It's been too long since the last time that I had some cobia !


----------

